# Nathan's Yard Journal



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

My Zoysia Lawn Journal / Yard Journal Updated on 2-20--2019

Ill let the pictures speak for what I've done from 2014 to now. *Note this yard was in total shambles when we moved in.

https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B09G6XBubNDtp

It's not perfect, but it's a huge improvement from what it was.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Those plugs look awesome! Yard looks great! I'm jealous of the outdoor entertainment setup :nod:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Hey, that's pretty cool! I'm envious of people who get to enjoy the outside and not get carried off by mosquitoes or sand gnats.


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

Guys, take a look at the progress that has happened since June! I got my roller dialed in, and its really makes the stripes pop. The backyard is really filling in and the plugs I planted in may could be filled in come late fall. Here is the link to my photo stream. Check it out!


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Nice transformation!


----------

